# 8 year old girl stabbed during break-in.



## sl2squeeze (Nov 4, 2007)

*I'm not sure if this has been posted, but this is from the Ventura County Star (California). Pretty disturbing...*


> Drugs might have fueled Newberry Park stabbings
> 
> The Newbury Park teenager is suspected of breaking into three homes in the Thousand Oaks area and stabbing three people early this morning may have been strung out on stimulants and hallucinogenic drugs, authorities said.
> Kyle Rubin, 19, was arrested shortly after 4 a.m. at a home on the 300 block of Danville Avenue on suspicion of burglary and attempted murder after he allegedly broke in, stabbed an 8-year-old girl who was in bed sleeping then attacked the child's mother with a knife when she intervened, said Det. Allen Devers of the Thousand Oaks Police Department.
> The girl, who suffered a serious wound to her neck, was in surgery at Los Robles Hospital and Medical Center this morning, Devers said. Her wounds did not appear to be life threatening this morning.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 4, 2007)

It is a sad world we live in.


----------



## sl2squeeze (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm surprised that the father didn't kill or seriously injure the kid...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 4, 2007)

sl2squeeze said:


> I'm surprised that the father didn't kill or seriously injure the kid...


 
I agree, I would have been in jail if he did that to my family.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 4, 2007)

The kid is damned lucky to have survived long enough to be arrested if it was me.


----------



## Drac (Nov 4, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I agree, I would have been in jail if he did that to my family.


 
Only IF he made it to the station...


----------



## still learning (Nov 5, 2007)

Helio, One can only guess how many times this 19 year was arrested...jailed and release only to do it over and over again (crimes)

Amercia is the only country criminals have more rights than citizens!  more get out of jail cards..........

a sentence today...means nothing anymore? 

NO wonder criminals realize it PAYS or earning a living as a criminal pays off today....get caught....you get housing,food , medical care....than release to do it over and over and over till caught again and again...

Aloha


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh!  Thank God that the little girl is not dead!  Does anyone know the prognosis?  Is she expected to be okay?


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 5, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank God that the little girl is not dead! Does anyone know the prognosis? Is she expected to be okay?


 
Article says her wounds are not life-threatening, thank God.  Hope this SOB already had two strikes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 6, 2007)

Poor little lass .  The good news is that she'll physically survive the attack but god knows what it'll have done to her mentally and emotionally.


----------



## kosho (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW,
          I hope she will be well. 

Kosho


----------



## Guardian (Nov 13, 2007)

still learning said:


> Helio, One can only guess how many times this 19 year was arrested...jailed and release only to do it over and over again (crimes)
> 
> Amercia is the only country criminals have more rights than citizens! more get out of jail cards..........
> 
> ...


 

There lies the problem with this society.


----------

